# Labor of love Day......



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Out before the crowds, in before the storms.
Topwater Red, two feet of water, terrific fight ( on 10# braid). ...... ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Still dialing in that topwater Trout bite. ( released ) ........ ICM


----------

